

Elon Musk trashes story that argues Tesla relies on government handouts - us0r
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-has-always-been-completely-open-about-depending-on-government-money-2015-6

======
gcb0
ironically, teslamotors.com still will ONLY show you prices with incentives
subtracted, if they apply for you or not.

also, like a 90's blog, they have javascript that does not allow you select
text on that page. way to go! not even dealership sites are that silly.

~~~
greglindahl
The page I see says "After incentives and gas savings" in the middle, and the
right side, there is a "Cash Price" without incentives subtracted.

Even if you were correct, it's not really that interesting.

~~~
gcb0
interesting. not getting cash price on the right.

edit: i get when over a vpn...

